# Spring released hens



## daniel1 (Feb 27, 2004)

Anyone ever tried spring releasing hens? We have good cover and there will be roosters to breed them. Has anyone tried this and have they had good luck or do they usually die before they produce a brood?


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I tried it a few years ago with 55 hens in the spring with 8 roosters and 95 10-12 week old chicks in September of the same year.

Turned loose in CRP and saw 1 hen pheasant on the property that fall.

Habitat is the answer and why Pheasants Forever and many others do not recommend stocking.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I agree with Redlabel. I would spend the time and money releasing some trees and seeds instead. The return on that investment will be tremendous. Released hens will only help increase the population of predators in your area.


----------

